# Roaster pan for crystalized honey???



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

Nor sure, but I'd be nervous about the plastic melting, or warping. I use a dehydrator. Set it at 105-110 degrees


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

150F is too warm for my preferences. For about $35 and some of your standard equipment you can make one where you can thermostatically control the temp. A standard lang box will hold over a case of 2 lb jars, heat source is two light bulbs, depending on the level of crystallization it can liquefy in 3-5 days with the temp set at 105F


----------

